# My first - A 10" Cube



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, I picked up my tank today for my first planted tank. It's a nice lil 10" cube made by Lee-Mar. It will be on my desk here at the office. Not much will probably happen with this tank until next week as my schedule is hectic right now and I don't have time to go running around collecting the rest of the hardware and aquascaping supplies.

I'll continue keeping this thread updated with progress as it happens.










- JT :fish:


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck and have fun with it, Uncle JT! I love those cubes... Keep us posted!


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I love that cube as well. Lighting is a bit of an issue, so I use the 2x13watt kit at AH. works like a charm! I'm running a CO2 free setup and there is no issue with excess light causing algae.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice looking tank there, how much did it cost you?


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

Gomer: I'll be running the same lighting. 2x13W ahsupply with 6700K lamps.

jdinh: I work in the business so I got it direct from my distributor.. about $10.


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

UncleJT said:


> jdinh: I work in the business so I got it direct from my distributor.. about $10.


Well, that's just wrong... :tongue:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Not bad of a price, $1/inch =) I hope I have some time this comming summer so I can also get my self a nano cube tank. But i've got my money up for pressurized C02.


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like I'm not the only one that has been sucked into this.

Mine has been up for about a month now.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

Black plastic trim will be hidden by a cherry mini-stand and canopy (fanned, open back) housing two or three 13W 5500K PC's.

While waiting for my lighting and other misc. drygoods to come in, I've been planning my plant list. I am thinking of limiting it to three plants.

Glossostigma elatinoides
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala indica

Substrate will be fluorite with a thin layer of peat moss underneath.

Whatcha think?

- JT


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

I think I wanna see the cherry mini stand! How cool!

Figs


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

figgy said:


> I think I wanna see the cherry mini stand! How cool!


Should have pics of the mini-base and canopy towards the end of next week. I painted the back of the tank black a few days ago.

Slowly getting closer, just been real busy as heck with other more important things and I'm leaving for Myrtle Beach tomorrow night for the entire weeked.

- JT


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

UncleJT,

I can't wait for your nano picture posted. :icon_redf


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

Here are some new pics everyone. For some reason, my camera makes the stain a bit more orange in color compared to what my eyes see.



















- Uncle


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

Another nano update for the nano cube.

I just filled the tank with water so the driftwood could soak a bit until my PC's arrive and I procure some subtrate. Wood does not float and did not discolor the water one bit. 

For substrate, I was orignally thinking of Fluorite but now leaning towards Onyx. Dunno, jury is still out.

- JT


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking sweet there! I love that wood finishing.


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

whoa! that looks slick

I have the same exact tank, do you have any details on the stand and canopy? Did you build it yourself?


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

fishfry said:


> I have the same exact tank, do you have any details on the stand and canopy? Did you build it yourself?


Base and canopy were built by Matt @ http://www.reefcanopy.com.

- JT


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

It's good to test the wood, but I'd recommend draining the tank again when you add substrate and plant. How much lighting is going to go over this little beauty-to-be?


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> but I'd recommend draining the tank again when you add substrate and plant.


But of course, I am not that new of a newbie. :tongue: Just using the tank to cure the wood while I wait for the lighting and rest of the stuff to get here.



greenmiddlefinger said:


> How much lighting is going to go over this little beauty-to-be?


2 or 3 13W 6500K Power Compacts.

- JT


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry for not updating this thread in awhile. It's been a busy few months and I just moved from Los Angeles to Atlanta.

I'll be setting up the tank shortly, just waiting for some ADA products to arrive. I installed lighting into the hood yesterday: 1 13W 6,700K and 1 13W 10,000K power compacts.

Slowly getting there.

- JT


----------

